# The Secret Armory of General Knoxx! Infos zum neuen DLC für Boderlands!



## Chrom (20. Februar 2010)

*The Secret Armory of General Knoxx! Infos zum neuen DLC für Boderlands!*

Gamespot hatte die Möglichkeit ein Interview mit Paul Helquist- Design Direktor von Gearbox Software- zu führen. 
Abgesehen von vielen neuen Infos gibt es neue Screenshots und erste Spielszenen.
 
 Zusammenfassung:



 Levelcap wird auf 61 angehoben
 DLC wird nur 9,99$ kosten
 Neue Inventar Upgrades
 Noch nie gesehene Gegner
 Viele neue Gebiete
 Neue Achievements und Herausforderungen
 Neue Waffen
 Drei neue Fahrzeuge: Monster, Lancer und der Racer
 Viel neues "sexy Zeug"
 40 Neue Missionen
 Schließt mit der Story kurz nach dem Ende von Borderlands an
 NPC´s schauen lebendiger aus
 Fahrzeuge spielen eine große Rolle
 Neue Truhe
 Neue Seltenheitsstufe: Pearlescent
 Farmbaren Endboss: Crawmerax the Invincible
 Balance Anpassungen
 Mad Moxxi spielt eine große Rolle




Levelcap wird auf 61 angehoben
Die Level Begrenzung wird auf Stufe 61 angehoben.
Also 11 neue Level, und 11 neue Skillpunkte.

DLC wird nur 9,99$ kosten
Eine sehr erfreuliche Nachricht. Viele Spieler vermuteten, dass das DLC wegen der gewaltigen Größe 19,99$ oder sogar 29,99$ kosten wird. Gearbox bleibt dem Preis von 9,99$ treu, und so wird auch das größte bisherige DLC so günstig zu bekommen sein.

Neue Inventar Upgrades
Es wird wieder neue Inventar-Upgrades geben die die Rucksackgröße erweitern.
Ob man wieder Claptraps retten muss, oder diesmal was anderes dafür tun muss, ist noch unklar.

Noch nie gesehene Gegner
Es wird total neue, wirklich coole Gegner geben.
Assasinen mit Schwertern, Schock-Trooper, Medics - die ihre toten Freunde wiederbeleben, Skag-Reiter und Soldaten mit Jetpacks die wild herumfliegen sind nur einige davon.

Viele neue Gebiete
In The Secret Armory of General KnoXX wird es viele neue Gebiete geben.
T-Bone Junction: Ist eine Stadt die auf dem Wasser von Pandora gebaut wurde. Mit der Zeit und wandelnden Klimaverhältnissen verschwand das Wasser, also ist T-Bone Junction umgeben von einem Ödland.
Außer dem Gebiet "The Armory of General KnoXX" - das Zuhause von Genral Knoxx, sind noch keine weiteren Gebiete bekannt. 
Klar ist allesdings: Die meisten Areas sind durch Highways verbunden.

Neue Achievements und Herausforderungen
Wer schon alle Borderlands Achievements & Herausforderungen erfolgreich absolviert hat kann sich freuen. Es wird neue Herausforderungen und neue Achievements geben.
Wie viele, und welche sind noch unklar.

Neue Waffen
Es wurden wieder viele neue Waffen hinzugefügt. 
Ob es lediglich Waffen mit neuen Stats sind, oder komplett neue Waffenarten, wie Flammenwerfer oder Ähnliches, ist noch nicht klar.

Drei neue Fahrzeuge: Monster Truck, Lancer und der Racer
Insgesamt gibt es drei neue Fahrzeuge:
Lancer: Coole Sache! Endlich ein Fahrzeug mit 4 Plätzen inkl. 4 verschiedenen Funktionen.
Einer fährt, einer ballert mit einer Mashinegun oder Raketenwerfer, einer legt Minen, der letzte kann Explosionswellen starten, die Gegner die nah genug sind vernichtet. HP: 5250.
Racer: Ein auf Geschwindigkeit getrimmtes Fahrzeug.
Monster: Eine Mischung auf Jeep und Hummer. HP: 3150 - und ein Raketenwerfer der die Hauptrakete in 3 kleine Raketen splittet.

Grundsätzlich kann man die neuen Autos nicht einfach an einer Catch and Ride Station erstellen, sondern muss erst Quests erledigen in denen man die neuen Fahrzeuge Stück für Stück zusammenbauen muss.

Neues "sexy Zeug"
Was damit gemeint ist, ist noch unklar.

40 Neue Missionen
Satte 40 neue Missionen. Das heißt mehr als in den ersten beiden DLC´s zusammen.
Es gibt also eine Menge zu tun!

Schließt mit der Story kurz nach dem Ende von Borderlands an
Das neue DLC schließt direkt nach dem Ende von Borderlands an.
Die Atlas Cooperation war im Besitz der Kammer. Dadurch hatten nur sie Zugang zu Alien-Technologie und hatten dadurch Pandora fest in der Hand.
Dann kamen wir: Die Schatzjäger Mordecai, Lilith, Brick und Roland haben die Kammer zerstört, somit hat die Atlas Cooperation das ihnen die Macht entgleitet.
Aus diesem Grund zeigen sie mit der Crimson Lance Truppe wieder extreme Präsenz auf Pandora und sind auf der Suche nach den Schatzjägern: Nach euch!
Ihr habt die Aufgabe die Atlas Cooperation inkl. ihren Freunden zu verjagen.
Zur Unterstützung kommt ein neuer NPC ins Spiel: Athena, eine ehemalige Atlas Cooperation Mitarbeiterin die euch hilft ihren ehemaligen Arbeitgeber zu vernichten.

NPC´s schauen lebendiger aus
Laut Gamespot schauen alle NPC´s viel lebendiger aus, haben detaillierte Gesichter und mehr Animationen. Klasse Sache!

Fahrzeuge spielen eine große Rolle
Wie schon gesagt, spielen Fahrzeuge eine große Rolle im neuen DLC.
Man hat schon vorher angekündigt, das es "mehr Scooter" geben wird - Gearbox hat ihr Wort gehalten und 3 neue Fahrzeuge hinzugefügt.
Da fast alle Gebiete durch Highways verbunden sind, muss man  oft Fahrzeuge nutzen, außer man möchte irre lange rumlaufen.

Neue Truhe
Es gibt eine neue Truhe! 
Diese Truhe wird doppelt so viele Items haben wie eine gewöhnliche rote Truhe, und abgesehen davon hochqualitative Waffen in sich tragen. Sie haben eine höhere Chance auf gute Items!

Neue Seltenheitsstufe: Pearlescent
Legendary war gestern! Jetzt ist Pearlescent angesagt!
Pearlecent ist eine neue Seltenheitsstufe von Items. Diese sind extrem selten, und um eine zu finden brauchst du sehr viel Glück.
Allerdings hat der Endboss eine erhöhte Chance auf Pearl-Items!

Farmbaren Endboss - Crawmerax the Invincible
Nachdem ihr das dritte DLC komplett abgeschlossen habt werdet ihr Zugang zu einem neuen, verdammt starken Boss haben: Crawmerax the Invincible.
Crawmerax ist Level 64, und ist selbst zu viert eine echt große Herausforderung.
Damit sich der ganze Aufwand auch lohnt, ist Crawmerax mit einer höheren Drop-Rate für Pearl-Waffen gesegnet.

Balance Anpassungen
11 Neue Skillpunkte und viele neue Items bieten komplett neue Möglichkeiten.
Aus diesem Grund hat Gearbox einige Talente leicht verändert, damit alles im Gleichgewicht bleibt.

Mad Moxxi spielt eine große Rolle
Welche Rolle genau, ist nicht klar. Allerdings ist sie beim dritten DLC wieder dabei und spielt anscheinend eine sehr große Rolle. Eine größere Rolle als im zweiten DLC Mad Moxxis Underdome Riot. 
Krass!

Die wichtigste Frage.. wann kommt das DLC heraus?
"Real soon, as soon as we can"
Also sehr bald, so bald wie nur möglich.
Es scheints so als hätten sie das Game im Grunde genommen schon fertig.

Beste Grüße
euer www.borderlands-forum.de Team!

Quelle:
Borderlandsforum.de
Gamespot


----------



## Gunny Hartman (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx! Infos zum neuen DLC für Boderlands!*

Was? 29,99$ für einen DLC? Das sowas möglich ist, hätt ich nicht gedacht. Das wäre ja wie ein Add-On. 9,99$ sind immer noch teuer!


----------



## Chrom (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx! Infos zum neuen DLC für Boderlands!*

Das DLC kostet doch nicht 29,99$ sondern 9,99$.
Also ca. 6-7 €. Für diesen Umfang ein richtiges Schnäppchen finde ich!


----------



## Arctosa (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx! Infos zum neuen DLC für Boderlands!*

Wenn es wirklich in dem Umfang für 6-7 € zu haben ist, könnte selbst ich als Anti-DLCler schwach werden, allerdings fand ich schon das Hauptspiel einfach nur langweilig...


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx! Infos zum neuen DLC für Boderlands!*

Hört sich schon fast nach nem vollwertigen Addon an
Bin mir druff und drann es mal aus der Videothek zu leihen, wenns mir gefällt wirds gekauft


----------



## gpanda (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx! Infos zum neuen DLC für Boderlands!*



Chrom schrieb:


> Das DLC kostet doch nicht 29,99$ sondern 9,99$.
> Also ca. 6-7 €. Für diesen Umfang ein richtiges Schnäppchen finde ich!


OMG es gibt noch Leute die es noch immer nicht Begreifen. Wieso 30% weniger verdienen, wenn man 3-4 € mehr bekommen könnte? Für Europa wird der $ Preis immer 1:1 in € umgerechnet. 
Oder hast du schon irgendetwas gesehen was richtig umgerechnet wurde?


----------



## Chrom (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx! Infos zum neuen DLC für Boderlands!*

Man muss nur wissen wo man es kaufen soll...

Wenn man schlau ist und sich die Uncut Version von Borderlands kauft (ca. 25€ inkl. Versand) kann sich das DLC auch offiziell bei Gearbox kaufen - für 9,99 $ -> 6€.

Btw: Selbst bei Steam kostet das DLC nur 7,99€. (Also nicht genau 1:1 - immerhin etwas)


----------



## Chrom (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx! Infos zum neuen DLC für Boderlands!*

Releasedate wurde gerade eben bekannt gegeben!

Für Xbox360 kommt das DLC am 23.Februar.2010!
Für PC/PS3 am 25.Februar.2010!

Preis wie gesagt 9,99$


----------

